# Toni Terry doing a Katie Price at Olympia



## BBs (8 October 2009)

Toni Terry to Ride at Olympia


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

Oh FGS, why do organisers think an audience want to see or have any interest in these people. I haven't a clue who she is and would far rather see genuine professionals in the limited time available.

We don't get the chance to see top riders often and personally I don't want Olympia to host / showcase people I've never heard of just cos they've got money.


----------



## MICHAELA8228 (8 October 2009)

Makes me mad!!


----------



## SJFAN (8 October 2009)

Not being a football fan and hence knowing nothing about players' partners I'd not heard of her either.  I've just read the press release on the Olympia website.  Seems she's being trained by Vicki Thompson who'll be taking part with her, and that a video of her in training will be shown. She'll also be interviewed.  So I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt and thinking that maybe it will be informative for at least some of the audience.


----------



## marmalade76 (8 October 2009)

I did not really agree with KP's fast track to Olympia, but at least she is a celeb in her own right, rather someone who just happens to be married to someone famous. In the same way I don't think Jo Wood qualified to be on SCD.


----------



## flyingfeet (8 October 2009)

Never heard of her or her fella, I hate football and have zero interest in it


----------



## Rouletterose (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I did not really agree with KP's fast track to Olympia, but at least she is a celeb in her own right, rather someone who just happens to be married to someone famous. In the same way I don't think Jo Wood qualified to be on SCD. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Well said!! soooooo agree with you never heard of this woman or her husband what is the matter with the organisers, do they actually ask the public who they would like to see?


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (8 October 2009)

Who??? 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Perhaps i should marry a famous person, might stand a chance of getting to Olympia, or Hickstead then.


----------



## H's mum (8 October 2009)

Me and H are going to be riding straight after them.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Got a massive dressage to music piece to do... to the stripper music! 
	
	
		
		
	


	






... well it's got to be worth a shot eh?  
	
	
		
		
	


	








Kate x


----------



## PaddyMonty (8 October 2009)

I'm guessing the organisers have read the KP/AG hello mag thread and having realised how many horsey people read hello and are interested in 'Celebs' they thought they would giving their customers what they wanted.


----------



## monkeybum13 (8 October 2009)

is that her grand prix horse in the pic??
(off topic sorry)


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

This person isn't a ' celeb' though is she   
	
	
		
		
	


	





We have booked tickets for the Wednesday as my friend loves dressage and I know she won't have heard of this person or have any interest in her. We don't want to waste our money on seeing people we've never heard of, and whilst I know this is a small part of the show its still a waste. 

A pas de deaux or whatever its called would be amazing with a pairing like Carl and Charlotte, trainer and trainee.   

The equestrian world just seems more and more desperate to hang their hat on  any old person they can vaguely call
 ' celebrity' and its actually more sad than cutting edge.

I mean no ill will towards this lady, I don't know her and i'm sure she's very nice but i'm equally sure she hasn't earnt the right to be at Olympia.


----------



## monkeybum13 (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
This person isn't a ' celeb' though is she   
	
	
		
		
	


	





We have booked tickets for the Wednesday as my friend loves dressage and I know she won't have heard of this person or have any interest in her. We don't want to waste our money on seeing people we've never heard of, and whilst I know this is a small part of the show its still a waste. 

A pas de deaux or whatever its called would be amazing with a pairing like Carl and Charlotte, trainer and trainee.   

The equestrian world just seems more and more desperate to hang their hat on  any old person they can vaguely call
 ' celebrity' and its actually more sad than cutting edge.

I mean no ill will towards this lady, I don't know her and i'm sure she's very nice but i'm equally sure she hasn't earnt the right to be at Olympia. 

[/ QUOTE ]

your spot on there - HOYS tickets are fairly pricey so any money I spend I would like to see something very good by decent riders


----------



## wizzlewoo (8 October 2009)

I agree with the fact that I have noooo clue who the woman is or her husband, but I suppose they are trying to do an equine reality tv kinda performance by showing her training up to riding at Olympia. At least she actually competes and wears the right clothes without pig tails and ignoring every dress code in the book!


----------



## Booboos (8 October 2009)

She must be a celeb because Michael Jackson apparently 'collaborated' with her on her music...presumably from beyond the grave


----------



## rocketdog69 (8 October 2009)

Oh bugger, I've got tickets for that night as well.  Might be a good time to go to the loo or go and get some Chips! lol


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
She must be a celeb because Michael Jackson apparently 'collaborated' with her on her music...presumably from beyond the grave   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It's a MJ music collaboration - meaning a few of his songs mixed in five minutes I would have thought.

[ QUOTE ]
 Toni stresses the importance to concentrate on her riding and make it on her own merit. She has the utmost respect and admiration for others in the Dressage community saying: "There are people who have been doing dressage all their lives - sweat, blood and tears. I don't just want to come in and have an easy path. I want to work hard and deserve it." 


[/ QUOTE ]

Give her a break, that's more than what KP does, KP is someone who will try and get an easy ride, Toni seems to be willing to muck in and actually get her hands dirty. Don't judge her just because she has money or is married to a footballer.


----------



## Halfstep (8 October 2009)

Humm, well considering Edward Gal is doing a masterclass at Olympia too, I can tell you which I'd prefer to watch! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Don't like all this seleb bandwagonning.  she has a rich hubby who has bought her some top horses (from the Pidgely stables).  Not sure why I would want to watch her ride mind. Saw her at Hickstead where vicki was riding one of her horses (Beltoni). I can't say she looked massively interested but what do I know.


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

Don't judge her just because she has money or is married to a footballer.
-------------------- [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 

She wouldn't have been given the opportunity if she wasn't either of these things though . There are zillions of riders who work hard and muck in but they will never be at Olympia.


----------



## Booboos (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
She must be a celeb because Michael Jackson apparently 'collaborated' with her on her music...presumably from beyond the grave   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

It's a MJ music collaboration - meaning a few of his songs mixed in five minutes I would have thought.


[/ QUOTE ]

I was being sarcastic!   
	
	
		
		
	


	









Collaboration: to work together. Which would involve actually working together with MJ.

I think what they meant is 'compilation': to bring together materials from several sources, e.g. a music compilation.


----------



## Booboos (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Don't judge her just because she has money or is married to a footballer.


[/ QUOTE ]

I don't particularly care either way, but surely the point is that for someone who is quite unknown for her riding to get a slot in Olympia (esp when the other slot goes to Edward Gal!!!) it must be either because she has money or because she is married to a footballer.

Now it may well be that she is a good rider, but by doing the display she is really asking for trouble. Ceasar's wife and all that...


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

LHS - I understand what you're saying, but at the same time, she knows what people will be think of it and she wants to work hard to "make it on her own merit". I'm sure if I had all the money and opportunities as she does, I'd jump at the chance to compete in Olympia as would so many others.


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

Thats exactly my point. I was quoting from someone else' view.


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

I don't have any issue with her at all tbh I have issue with the organisers for thinking the paying public ie me want to see her.


----------



## Puppy (8 October 2009)

QR - Who on earth is she?! And why on earth would we want to see her ride?!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
It's a MJ music collaboration - meaning a few of his songs mixed in five minutes I would have thought.


[/ QUOTE ]

Collaboration: to work together. Which would involve actually working together with MJ.

I think what they meant is 'compilation': to bring together materials from several sources, e.g. a music compilation. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or 'collation'


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
QR - Who on earth is she?! And why on earth would we want to see her ride?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

She's John Terry's wife, he plays for Chelsea and England (nt sure if he's the captain of the England team?)


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
It's a MJ music collaboration - meaning a few of his songs mixed in five minutes I would have thought.


[/ QUOTE ]

Collaboration: to work together. Which would involve actually working together with MJ.

I think what they meant is 'compilation': to bring together materials from several sources, e.g. a music compilation. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Or 'collation'  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Excuse my numptiness - that is, as I said, what I thought they meant.


----------



## Puppy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
QR - Who on earth is she?! And why on earth would we want to see her ride?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

She's John Terry's wife, he plays for Chelsea and England (nt sure if he's the captain of the England team?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you misread the tone of my post...


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
QR - Who on earth is she?! And why on earth would we want to see her ride?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

She's John Terry's wife, he plays for Chelsea and England (nt sure if he's the captain of the England team?) 

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you misread the tone of my post... 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Do excuse me, I am clearly not on tip top form today


----------



## BBs (8 October 2009)

I assumed from her write up that she must be quite good.. so I checked out her results... its seems she has none 
	
	
		
		
	


	





It doesnt bother me either way what she does, but it would have been nicer to have seen someone who by their own merit get a chance to shine under the spotlight.
Strikes me its another one basically stating they wanna ride at the very top - which basically means Ill buy the best horses and hire the best trainers.
Great, good on ya and best of luck I say..
Ill see you on the way up with my cheapo WB who I trained myself from scratch


----------



## Quadro (8 October 2009)

firstly who???? and secondly she will look a bit daft anyway if the other slot is edward gal anyone would!!! i think the organisers of these big events are getting the marketing stratigies all wrong, people who go to these events do so to see top riders in action and perhaps learn and emulate then. They do not go to see some half arsed celeb noone has ever heard of. It certainly will not attract viewers perhaps the opposite!!!!


----------



## kerilli (8 October 2009)

i think she comes across really well in the interview. maybe this sort of thing will result in more members of the general public showing an interest in dressage, and in horses in general. that's obviously the reason for the inclusion, surely? 
now i just can't wait for Posh to start doing dressage... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








wish i could marry a footballer!


----------



## Onyxia (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
when she takes part in a specially choreographed pas de deux with trainer Vicki Thompson-Winfield, Olympic rider, 16 times National Champion, at this years show. 

[/ QUOTE ]
Sounds like there is someone who you would want to watch and hope to learn something from,BD/Olympia have just choosen to play up the "celeb" aspect.
Agree pretty much anyone would look awfull next to Edward gal and The Wonder Horse 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Still,at least this is one who seems to understand what it means to get to the big shows and hasnt just bought her way into feed her ego


----------



## YorksG (8 October 2009)

I do hope that the organisers don't think that this will pull in more punters 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 People who follow 'celeb' culture won't pay to watch this woman ride and the vast majority of riders are likely to be less than impressed by a footballers wife. I do wonder who they have running these things and the mentality of them. Mind you the woman is intending to be fully clothed, unlike that debacle of publicity for the show jumpers pictured in their knickers and boots!


----------



## marmalade76 (8 October 2009)

Quote:
"Toni stresses the importance to concentrate on her riding and make it on her own merit. She has the utmost respect and admiration for others in the Dressage community saying: "There are people who have been doing dressage all their lives - sweat, blood and tears. I don't just want to come in and have an easy path. I want to work hard and deserve it." 

If this is the case, she should not do this demo or whatever, and wait until she has properly qualified to ride at Olympia, like everyone else.


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (8 October 2009)

Even better idea - why not just give Edward Gal the time slot allocated so we get to see more of his training methods - I would far rather see 10 minutes more of Mr Gal than even 20 seconds of someone who I have no interest in whatsoever - definitely a good time to visit the shops I think! 
Lucky her, that she can afford to buy several very expensive horses, but since we are going to be seeing riders of a far greater level of expertise performing the GP movements to music in the Kur, I really don't see what added attraction the organisers can really believe this 'display' is going to bring to the event


----------



## Onyxia (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Lucky her, that she can afford to buy several very expensive horses, but since we are going to be seeing riders of a far greater level of expertise performing the GP movements to music in the Kur, I really don't see what added attraction the organisers can really believe this 'display' is going to bring to the event 

[/ QUOTE ]
TBH I think they would be better showcasing one of the lesser known horse sports  to break up the dressage.
Got my first tast of horse ball at HOYS years and years ago,my god those riders still have my admiration-wouldnt do it for any amount!

Edit,I would also guess the big names that do pull in the crowds will want to concentrate on their own class(es) that night and not be doing demos in the breaks.


----------



## Halfstep (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Even better idea - why not just give Edward Gal the time slot allocated so we get to see more of his training methods - I would far rather see 10 minutes more of Mr Gal than even 20 seconds of someone who I have no interest in whatsoever

[/ QUOTE ]

Now THAT is a good idea! You can never have to much Edward Gal LOL


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

I think what the organisers haven't twigged is that for most of us ie the leisure rider the top riders are our ' celebrities' and as you say we would far rather see a top rider for longer than squeeze in some
un- known person.

But if it was an unknown I would far rather see someone without limitless resources who has really clawed their way to the top through hard work, excellent self promotion  and effort and not someone with a rich husband, daddy, brother etc etc who buys top horses and is a lady of leisure who can have a daily lesson with a top rider cos they've nothing else pressing to do cos IMO that would be really inspirational. In fact someone like Anna Ross Davies who for me ( and I hate dressage ) is someone to be very much admired.


----------



## Stoxx (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i think she comes across really well in the interview. maybe this sort of thing will result in more members of the general public showing an interest in dressage, and in horses in general. that's obviously the reason for the inclusion, surely? 
now i just can't wait for Posh to start doing dressage... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








wish i could marry a footballer! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Toni Terry is a nice girl that happens to be in a position to buy nice horses.  She recognises that she isn't the best rider in the world and so has Vicki riding for her.  From what I know she has always been into horses and riding but now that her children are slightly older she has more time for it.

She wouldn't have asked to do this demo - she would have been asked.  Lets face it - who would turn down the opportunity if it was handed to you?

Cut the girl some slack for God's sake.


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

She wouldn't have asked to do this demo - she would have been asked. Lets face it - who would turn down the opportunity if it was handed to you? [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 


She could always say, thankyou for the offer but I don't think I'm appropriate. Perhaps when I've won something you could ask again


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

Agree with Ifield there. 

LHS - Everyone starts somewhere, I'm sure many people would jump at the chance.


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

Yes I agree everyone does start somewhere ....... but its not usually Olympia. For the best competitors that is where they finish not start.


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes I agree everyone does start somewhere ....... but its not usually Olympia. For the best competitors that is where they finish not start.    
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

True, but why miss a fantastic opportunity?


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

For her yes but not necessarily the audience. 

We have spent a lot of money on tickets and I think the organisers are falling short of what the public want. At Olympia I want to see well known celebrity horses and riders. If I want to see un -knowns I'll trot off to my local EC and watch for nothing.


----------



## Madam_max (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
i think she comes across really well in the interview. maybe this sort of thing will result in more members of the general public showing an interest in dressage, and in horses in general. that's obviously the reason for the inclusion, surely? 
now i just can't wait for Posh to start doing dressage... 
	
	
		
		
	


	








wish i could marry a footballer! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Toni Terry is a nice girl that happens to be in a position to buy nice horses.  She recognises that she isn't the best rider in the world and so has Vicki riding for her.  From what I know she has always been into horses and riding but now that her children are slightly older she has more time for it.

She wouldn't have asked to do this demo - she would have been asked.  Lets face it - who would turn down the opportunity if it was handed to you?

Cut the girl some slack for God's sake. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Agree  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Don't really see what all the fuss is about


----------



## YorksG (8 October 2009)

.....because you know yu haven't earned it perhaps? I don't think maarying a footballeractually qualifies you to ride at olympia.


----------



## Stoxx (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
For her yes but not necessarily the audience. 

We have spent a lot of money on tickets and I think the organisers are falling short of what the public want. At Olympia I want to see well known celebrity horses and riders. If I want to see un -knowns I'll trot off to my local EC and watch for nothing. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I assume that the idea is that it is some kind of Masterclass with Vicki Thompson?  Therefore she takes a pupil along with her - it just so happens that this one is 'high profile'.
I think it would be interesting personally.  To see a 'normal' rider in the spotlight rather than someone like Charlotte Dujardin who always looks perfect anyway


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

TBH her being married to John Terry is irrelevant. I think if we were in her shoes we'd do the same and with the best horses we could afford, with the best trainers we could afford and go to the best competitions purely because it's a fantastic opportunity! I'm sure if any one of you were approached to ride at Olympia you'd feel it's an amazing opportunity that is too good to pass up. I can't understand why so many people are jumping on her for accepting the offer. KP is another matter, she has made a laughing stock of the equestrian world with her antics, reputation, dress sense and pure vulgarity yet you will find some people support her in her bid to compete in the Olympics etc. At least Toni has the b*lls to admit [ QUOTE ]
 "There are people who have been doing dressage all their lives - sweat, blood and tears. I don't just want to come in and have an easy path. I want to work hard and deserve it." 

[/ QUOTE ] . *Breathes*


----------



## Quadro (8 October 2009)

in theory it is a "money cant buy experience " but that is far from the truth as in reality money has bought the experience. if the aim is to have a pro teaching an amateur why not run a comp in say h&amp;h to give a true amateur (picked by random) the chance??? then you will get a true amateur who i bet will value the experience some what more


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

Yes I see what you are saying but for me personally I'd rather watch Charlotte if I'm paying and if I want to watch normal I'll go my local EC and watch for nothing.

I think I've got a bee in my bonnet at the moment  cos we bought expensive Saturday tickets for the Windsor European SJing  and it was really bad value and I see history repeating itself here.


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
in theory it is a "money cant buy experience " but that is far from the truth as in reality money has bought the experience. if the aim is to have a pro teaching an amateur why not run a comp in say h&amp;h to give a true amateur (picked by random) the chance??? then you will get a true amateur who i bet will value the experience some what more 

[/ QUOTE ]

Seeing as she has no background of competing (I assume from another response someone posted on here) she is an amateur?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 And I'm sure she will appreciate it a lot given that she understands what it would mean to other people who do not have the chance to do this.


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Yes I see what you are saying but for me personally I'd rather watch Charlotte if I'm paying and if I want to watch normal I'll go my local EC and watch for nothing.

I think I've got a bee in my bonnet at the moment  cos we bought expensive Saturday tickets for the Windsor European SJing  and it was really bad value and I see history repeating itself here. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't mean to come across as mean as I think I sound ( 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) but it just gets to me that she's been jumped on for accepting the chance, she's nothing like KP aside from the fact she has money. She may well surprise everyone and be better than people thought she would be, so what if she's not the same as Edward Gal? At least she's having a go.


----------



## brighteyes (8 October 2009)

Everyone forgotten Anni MacDonald-Hall?


----------



## twizz (8 October 2009)

i can't actually understand why there is such a personal attack?!!!!! surely the main purpose is to demonstrate vicky thompson training a pupil of a normal standard, just because she hasn't competed or "won" doesn't mean she a) can't be a good natural rider or b) can't like everyone else LEARN!!!!!!!!! now i see no benifit of paying for tickets to watch world class train world class i would rather see that it is possible for the rest of us!!!!!!!!!! The added bonus of Toni Terry riding (just because some haven't heard of her doesn't mean that goes for everyone as there are more footy fans than equestrain fans and WAGS are tomorrows news) is that it puts our sport in the spot light for many more people to enjoy and learn about. I also agree with LFIELD that given the same opportunity that most would bite off at the shoulder for it............   I think that she is very brave as for the rest of us that wouldn't do only wouldn't through fear of making a complete fool of ourselves


----------



## teapot (8 October 2009)

Who the frig is Toni Terry?


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Who the frig is Toni Terry? 

[/ QUOTE ]

John Terry's wife! LOL. John is a player for Chelsea and I *think* captain of the England team.


----------



## Booboos (8 October 2009)

I don't think it's a training session with this woman as a pupil - if it is, then that is perfectly fine. I have seen all sorts of people ride as guinea pigs at the BD convention and it was always interesting.

I think she is doing a display as she is doing a display, for that I would rather see a 'big name' rider not a 'big name' wife of footballer.

I said previously that I don't care very much about this, but I just realised she is on on Wednesday, the day I have tickets for!!! This had better be good, I've already paid for it!!!!


----------



## Booboos (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Thats exactly my point. I was quoting from someone else' view. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, sorry, completely agree with you, just picked up the quote wrongly from your post


----------



## Flame_ (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
QR - Who on earth is she?! And why on earth would we want to see her ride?! 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

She's John Terry's wife, he plays for Chelsea and England (nt sure if he's the captain of the England team?) 

[/ QUOTE ]
Yes, and WHY WOULD WE WANT TO SEE HER RIDE???


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

I said previously that I don't care very much about this, but I just realised she is on on Wednesday, the day I have tickets for!!! This had better be good, I've already paid for it!!!!  [ QUOTE ]


[/ QUOTE ] 



LOL You and me both, maybe thats why we have more of a vested interest in this being good than others who aren't going


----------



## Flame_ (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Quote:
"Toni stresses the importance to concentrate on her riding..... I want to work hard and deserve it." 

If this is the case, she should not do this demo or whatever, and wait until she has properly qualified to ride at Olympia, like everyone else. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I totally agree. Best of luck to her, for all her advantages I wish her every success. I can't see what qualifies her as demo material at this stage though.


----------



## marmalade76 (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
i can't actually understand why there is such a personal attack?!!!!!  

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't think there has been any personal attacks. Some of the folks who have commented don't know who John Terry is, let alone his wife!


----------



## Madam_max (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Quote:
"Toni stresses the importance to concentrate on her riding..... I want to work hard and deserve it." 

If this is the case, she should not do this demo or whatever, and wait until she has properly qualified to ride at Olympia, like everyone else. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I totally agree. Best of luck to her, for all her advantages I wish her every success. I can't see what qualifies her as demo material at this stage though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why does she need to 'qualify' for a demo?  She is merely one of VT pupils.  I am sure there wouldn't be as much fuss it is was a member of the general public who was chosen.


----------



## marmalade76 (8 October 2009)

Yes, why not have an X-Factor type comp to find a 'noboby' to do a demo, rather giving someone this oppotunity simply because of who her husband is. 
Personally, I don't think equestrianism needs WAGs.


----------



## Quadro (8 October 2009)

if im not much mistaken john terry is the england captain as there was some uproar about it as he was caught at some point having sex with a 17 year old in a car, so im sure he is lovely , maybe be good for his wife to have some time away


----------



## Quadro (8 October 2009)

fab idea!!! can we have carl hester and pammy hutton as judges (there snipeing at each other at badminton would be very x factor style!!!!)????????


----------



## Flame_ (8 October 2009)

So is it really VT giving the demo and TT is just a random rider under instruction? Someone has to have some credibility to get to give a public demonstration to paying public. If the teacher is the point of the demo, then fair play, but demand should be what qualifies people to give demos.


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
Quote:
"Toni stresses the importance to concentrate on her riding..... I want to work hard and deserve it." 

If this is the case, she should not do this demo or whatever, and wait until she has properly qualified to ride at Olympia, like everyone else. 

[/ QUOTE ]
I totally agree. Best of luck to her, for all her advantages I wish her every success. I can't see what qualifies her as demo material at this stage though. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Why does she need to 'qualify' for a demo?  She is merely one of VT pupils.  I am sure there wouldn't be as much fuss it is was a member of the general public who was chosen. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Exactly, and what would qualify a member of the public? What makes them special enough? Just because they don't have her money nor her husband's status, doesn't make them any more hardworking than she is. If anything, she has to work harder to gain the public's approval and to (as she said) "make it on her own merit".


----------



## marmalade76 (8 October 2009)

LOL, He's not the footballer who's mother was caught pinching from M&amp;S, or was it Tesco?


----------



## Madam_max (8 October 2009)

QR- Hmm maybe I will go back and read the article as I read it as would be a VT demo with a pupil, maybe I am wrong.  Either way, I still don't care.


----------



## Quadro (8 October 2009)

yes i think you could be correct!!!! they could make somemore money with a jeremy kyle appearance !!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 (think it was tesco wasnt she with some other footballers mother ????!!!)


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
 Toni Terry, wife of Chelsea Football Club and England Captain John Terry, will be fulfilling her dream to ride at Olympia, The London International Horse Show (15-21 December) when she takes part in a specially choreographed pas de deux with trainer Vicki Thompson-Winfield, Olympic rider, 16 times National Champion, at this years show. 


[/ QUOTE ]


P.S. Does it matter what her husband did or what his mother did? Nobody's perfect, everyone has skeletons in their closets! *Sighs*


----------



## BBH (8 October 2009)

Ah I remember that story, nice family  











Well if she has to put up with a husband who likes young girls and a mother in law who likes other people's sweeties the poor woman deserves a night out   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I take it all back.

And as for her husbands ' status' lets get real - he kicks a football.... he doesn't save lives or win nobel peace prizes.


----------



## Madam_max (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 Toni Terry, wife of Chelsea Football Club and England Captain John Terry, will be fulfilling her dream to ride at Olympia, The London International Horse Show (15-21 December) when she takes part in a specially choreographed pas de deux with trainer Vicki Thompson-Winfield, Olympic rider, 16 times National Champion, at this years show. 


[/ QUOTE ]


P.S. Does it matter what her husband did or what his mother did? Nobody's perfect, everyone has skeletons in their closets! *Sighs* 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am turning into your sheep  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  but couldn't agree more *sigh*


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
 Toni Terry, wife of Chelsea Football Club and England Captain John Terry, will be fulfilling her dream to ride at Olympia, The London International Horse Show (15-21 December) when she takes part in a specially choreographed pas de deux with trainer Vicki Thompson-Winfield, Olympic rider, 16 times National Champion, at this years show. 


[/ QUOTE ]


P.S. Does it matter what her husband did or what his mother did? Nobody's perfect, everyone has skeletons in their closets! *Sighs* 

[/ QUOTE ]

I am turning into your sheep  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  but couldn't agree more *sigh* 

[/ QUOTE ]

Lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 I just think it's unfair she's getting a harsh reception when the majority of people would do exactly the same thing in her shoes. Besides, if you picked a general member of the public, they'd be scrutinised for being " a nobody" too!! GAH!


----------



## Madam_max (8 October 2009)

I agree


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I agree  
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL


----------



## misst (8 October 2009)

I don't care about her personally but will be avoiding Wed night now as I don't want to pay to see someone who is unknown.

I find it odd that she says she wants to be more than Johns Wife but if she wasn't his wife we wouldn't be talking about.

Agree with the person who said if she wants to make it on merit like "ordinary" people she should not do this.


----------



## CalllyH (8 October 2009)

never heard of her and i normally know all the celebs! 

she might be quite good probs better than you know who


----------



## CalllyH (8 October 2009)

just read the article properly and if thats her in the picture then she doesnt look too bad!!


----------



## MillionDollar (8 October 2009)

I don't know what the problem is, if you lot had the money and contacts I'm sure you'd all do the same  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I for one have heard a lot about her and especially her young horse Beltoni, who looks like will be a star in the future. She and her husband are fab for the UKs dressage riders, buying and owning world class horses that might make 2012. And we're always moaning that there aren't enough owners!!!!

Love her or hate her KP filled HOYS (on a friday when I was there) when normally it is half empty. And I will def look forward to seeing Toni at Olympia.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I assume that the idea is that it is some kind of Masterclass with Vicki Thompson?  Therefore she takes a pupil along with her - it just so happens that this one is 'high profile'. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes, but then why the interview about her 'new-found passion'?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 From the way the article is written this demo is only about her - definitely not a Masterclass with a top trainer and an average pupil.

Nobody is complaining about the fact that she can buy fabulous horses (or have fabulous horses bought for her  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) and train with a good trainer; I think what irritates most is purely the fact that tickets cost a lot of money and if you go to Olympia (i.e. a HORSE show) you'd expect to see top-class sport and relevant demos, not a non-horsey 'celebrity'.

Just trying to imagine the reaction if, say, Michael Ballack's wife performed at, say, Aachen in front of the very knowledgeable German crowds. Hilarity springs to mind.


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't know what the problem is, if you lot had the money and contacts I'm sure you'd all do the same  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I for one have heard a lot about her and especially her young horse Beltoni, who looks like will be a star in the future. She and her husband are fab for the UKs dressage riders, buying and owning world class horses that might make 2012. And we're always moaning that there aren't enough owners!!!!


[/ QUOTE ]

Agreed.


----------



## Stoxx (8 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]

 From the way the article is written  

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep and we should all believe everything that is printed in the press


----------



## macadoodle (8 October 2009)

envy and jealousy are not attractive and there sure are some unattractive people on this forum!


----------



## Flossy4203 (8 October 2009)

Oh no!  Someone save us from these women please! If they really want to do something for dressage, why don't they put some money into buying some really great horses for our Team GB and para GB teams? 

I am going to both dressage nights at Olympia but I have zero interest in watching the z list wife of some guy who is vastly overpaid for following a ball round.  I agree with the comment about it being a good time to go to the loo ... although everyone else will probably have the same idea so there will still be a queue!


----------



## MillionDollar (8 October 2009)

She is!!!! She already has a few fab young horses that pros are riding, and are aiming for the Olympics.


----------



## Flossy4203 (8 October 2009)

I assume you mean Toni Terry, not Katie Price? That is really good news for the sport and shows at least she is putting something in rather than just trying to make money out of it with clothing ranges etc. I still don't think it means she should be doing a demo at Olympia though.  Will be interesting to see how they introduce her on the night seeing as most of the people on this forum don't know who she is.  What would really give her people's respect, I think anyway,  is if they didn't mention her husband or anything and just said she was a pupil.  And if she didn't come out looking like a circus ringmaster!  We can but hope ...


----------



## PinkFairy (8 October 2009)

Toni's horses are ridden by her trainer, she just happens to be very fortunate and have better chances than most and so many people are giving her stick for it. KP *is* different, she's vulgar and trashy and has made a laughing stock of the equestrian world, Toni is someone who is holding her hands up and saying she wants to work hard to deserve it! Like I've said, I'm sure if you were in her position, you'd have no qualms about it! *sighs once more*


----------



## Paddywhack (9 October 2009)

Good Luck to her !!!
Its all about attitude and who is riding on the press and media...
Tori is actually a GOOD horse woman.
I will never ever attend an event where K.P is riding.
And she got invited and the opportunity to ride at Olympia .. WHO WOULDN'T ???? I bet everyone on this forum !


----------



## Onyxia (9 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Good Luck to her !!!
Its all about attitude and who is riding on the press and media...
Tori is actually a GOOD horse woman.
I will never ever attend an event where K.P is riding.
And she got invited and the opportunity to ride at Olympia .. WHO WOULDN'T ???? I bet everyone on this forum ! 

[/ QUOTE ]
I am sure most of us would snatch the invite out of the persons hands....then after drooling a bit remember to say thankyou 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I really dont get all the fuss 
	
	
		
		
	


	




She has good horses placed with her trainer(a GOOD thing) and a couple of good horses for herself to compete and learn on(well,who wouldnt? ).
Everyone who has spent a few k on a good horse and lessons has done the same thing-got the best horse and trainer your budget will allow.
The article doesnt say she is doing a demo alone,but a pas de duex(no hope of spelling it right but hey ho!) with a well known rider and trainer.

At least this is being billed as trainer and pupil,KP's erm,"display" was put out as a masterclass that was just her....and it was all about gettign more intrest in the clothes she is pushing.
TT seems to be someone from a wealthy background(shoot her now!) who understands that this hsow is something special and not a money making op.


----------



## Nosey (9 October 2009)

But if it was an unknown I would far rather see someone without limitless resources who has really clawed their way to the top through hard work, excellent self promotion  and effort and not someone with a rich husband, daddy, brother etc etc who buys top horses and is a lady of leisure who can have a daily lesson with a top rider cos they've nothing else pressing to do cos IMO that would be really inspirational. In fact someone like Anna Ross Davies who for me ( and I hate dressage ) is someone to be very much admired. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats exactly along the lines of what I was going to say - it is hardly inspirational for us ordinary bods. I would rather see a real talent - ie someone you can look up to and be motivated by. 

All this seems to be saying is you too could appear at Olympia if you look pretty and marry someone who has considerably more talent and money than you! Sorry I know it sounds a bit harsh and nothing against the girl personally but I really don't think it is what the horsey public want to pay to see! I think the organisers have underestimated our taste!!


----------



## PinkFairy (9 October 2009)

She's having to work extra hard just because members of the public don't believe she deserves it because of her money, which I think is bl00dy rude.


----------



## BBH (9 October 2009)

I don't think you've grasped the debate at all have you, its nothing to do with her money raising objections,  its that the organisers have failed to understand that people don't want to pay their hard earned money to see un- known riders and if un-known riders are to be used there are more deserving people than TT.

If anyone could be argued to be bloody rude it could be you for not giving anyone the credit of a reasoned objection other than her money. Not everyone values money in the way you do.


----------



## Onyxia (9 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
All this seems to be saying is you too could appear at Olympia if you look pretty and marry someone who has considerably more talent and money than you!

[/ QUOTE ]
You really think that?
Does the shetland pony GN tell kids that they too can get to Olympia if they chuck their ponies over hurdles at 100 miles an hour?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




There are lots of events at all the big shows that are not pure showing/showjumping or dressage.
It's called entertainment...might not be the bit YOU want ot see but there will be people who do find it interisting or even just fun to watch in between the major classes.

It also does NOT say anywhre that this lady herself was invited-it could well be that her trainer was and decided to take her client and friend along for the ride.
What a way to repay someone putting a lot of cash into your business


----------



## PinkFairy (9 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I don't think you've grasped the debate at all have you, its nothing to do with her money raising objections,  its that the organisers have failed to understand that people don't want to pay their hard earned money to see un- known riders and if un-known riders are to be used there are more deserving people than TT.

If anyone could be argued to be bloody rude it could be you for not giving anyone the credit of a reasoned objection other than her money. Not everyone values money in the way you do. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I apologise, it's not the way I am intending to come across. I was responding to the view that Nanny_Ogg quoted, where it appears she is getting stick for being married to a footballer and having more cash than others. Again, I apologise for coming across as rude.


----------



## BBH (9 October 2009)

Ah bless you, I apologise too for mis reading the tone of your post. Thats the trouble with forums, you have to kind of guesstimate where people are coming from and sometimes we get it  wrong


----------



## PinkFairy (9 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Ah bless you, I apologise too for mis reading the tone of your post. Thats the trouble with forums, you have to kind of guesstimate where people are coming from and sometimes we get it  wrong  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Lol, that's ok


----------



## qwertyuiop (9 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Toni Terry to Ride at Olympia 

[/ QUOTE ]
Who?


----------



## blackstar (9 October 2009)

Why?! I mean seriously...if you want to feature some up and coming riders then do it on their own merit, not because they are married to a football player!


----------



## ester (10 October 2009)

at least you'll know when to schedule in your shopping.


----------



## daisycrazy (11 October 2009)

I haven't read all these posts, but the Terrys own at least one very good young horse (Beltoni) and they are supporting a British rider. If they are supporting the sport as owners then I really think they should be commended. Any encouragement that can be given to wealthy people to invest in the sport, particularly as owners and sponsors, is worth giving. In these difficult financial times, dressage is hardly in a position to turn its nose up at footballers and their wives.


----------



## Bowen4Horses (11 October 2009)

QR as sooo many posts to trawl through...

to everyone slagging her off... i BET you would jump the opportunity to do it... i know i would... and hey, look at the reaction/publicity it is generating. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





*scuttles off to find a footballer to marry*


----------



## blackstar (11 October 2009)

I don't think people are particulary slagging her off.  I had never heard of her before now, so I presume that she is not your typical WAG pop tart out to forge a media career or something on the back of who her husband is. 

Its just that I fail to understand why anyone would want to watch her simply because of who she is married to. If she is performing in a demo or masterclass or whatever based on her own merit and contribution to dressage then brilliant. But bill her as an up and coming rider and important owner, not as a footballer's wife.  Horses for me are a haven away from the crass celebrity culture which seems to have pervaded so many aspects of everyday life!


----------



## burtie (12 October 2009)

That's my coffee break sorted then!


----------



## dressager (12 October 2009)

I used to be a livery with Toni Terry and she is a really lovely down to earth girl who was always willing to take advice. She is the complete opposite of KP (not that I know KP personally but going by what I have seen and read) and is not the type to try and get in the spotlight for no reason, she was always very humble and knew she needed to improve. She did have lunge lessons on her sensible Friesan schoolmaster etc and didn't just jump straight on a GP horse.

Personally I don't think you can blame her entirely for appearing at Olympia, I think it is more likely that VT has tried to push her into the spotlight to gain some publicity for herself also (she is showcasing Papillon her best horse as well as showcasing Toni Terry!) That is all I will say


----------



## twizz (15 October 2009)

and good for VT!!!! why not push ur best horses  
if i were a top class rider i too would do everything i could, given the opportunity to showcase my horses and push a pupil especially when said pupil owns a number of top class horses! not only that but also brings MUCH NEEDED publicity to our sport.... someone mentioned it (and i have no idea how to do the quotey thing!) but can dressage turn it's nose up at this type of publicity????? just look at how many people have posted, good or bad it's now a discuss topic....... methinks it answers it's own question!!!
if ur not interested in watching toilet/shopping break.....
would be interested at how many people watch including those of whom are not so keen just purely because they are intrigued........ 
good luck TT and please keep supporting the sport and it's competitors(even if they don't support you) and keep our top class riders mounted on your top class horses
it's not all about money, trust i struggle by and enjoy what i can but if you have the means then use them!!!!


----------

